# lagi mong tatandaan naasawa na kita ngayon



## atom871

So, i thought i was being cute texting my girlfriend with the little bit of Tagalog i am learning, and she sent me another long message that i am having trouble translating.

Please help!

"lagi mong tatandaan na asawa na kita ngayon, gusto ko magkaanak tayo ng lima, asawa ko mis na kita ulit. sayong sayo lang ang katawan ko at puso ko."

Again, thanks in advance. I am diligently learning words, but it is taking some time.


----------



## sai611

"lagi mong tatandaan na asawa na kita ngayon, gusto ko magkaanak tayo ng lima, asawa ko mis na kita ulit. sayong sayo lang ang katawan ko at puso ko."


_"Always remember from now on you are my husband, I want us to have five kids, my husband i miss you again, my body and my heart is all yours."_


I can smell love in  here!!hehehe


----------



## atom871

It would seem i need to pick up the pace of my language education????

Thanks for the translation. I am using LiveMocha, online translator progs, and Byki4 to learn Tagalog/Filipino, along with this site.


----------



## jospalato

Can someone explain to me why they usually use my husband for speaking with a boyfriend? I saw it even in other topics.


----------



## atom871

jospalato said:


> Can someone explain to me why they usually use my husband for speaking with a boyfriend? I saw it even in other topics.



I have not yet been to the Philippines, but my studies have shown me that with Filipino culture, the people are very family-oriented and also that the women tend to be somewhat jealous for their boyfriends/husbands. So it is a constant reminder to their BF/fiance/husband that they love them and wish to have a faithful partner. 

Also, my girl insists that i call her 'asawa ko.' I don't have a problem with it, i am soooooooo in love with her. I am ready for marriage and i sure would like her to be my wife!


----------



## sai611

Wow yeah atom you are right, Filipinos are kind of possessive and they say "asawa ko"(my husband/my wife) because they want to let their partners know that they love them more than just a girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you for the explanation. That's what I was searching for. It means that you can use asawa ko to tell that you love someone more than just a girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------

